# Transworld 2021



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

Who is going? We are arriving late Wednesday, first time my 16 year old daughter is going, should be a good time. Also doing some site seeing while in town. Fingers crossed everything goes as planned.

Dave


----------

